# Whole-to-ground hazelnuts?



## CherryRed (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello my ever-so-helpful friends!!

I'm planning to make Hazelnut Crescents this weekend to go on my cookie trays. I'm increasing the recipe, so by the end I will need 1 1/2 cups of ground hazelnuts (it says to measure after processing, not before). How many hazelnuts do you think that'll be before I grind them up? I need to know what amount to buy so I'm not stuck without them at the last minute.

Thanks in advance!

-Cherry


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2007)

I'd estimate 3 cups.


----------



## CherryRed (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for a quick reply!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2007)

My estimate assumes 3 cups of nuts without shells.


----------



## CherryRed (Dec 13, 2007)

That's what I assumed. I'll be making these sometime over the weekend, so I'll let you know how they come out and whether your estimate was right. Thanks again!


----------

